# Fun Stuff in Excel 97



## srsteiner (Nov 8, 2004)

Does anyone know any cute little tips or tricks that I can use in a short Excel information sharing session? 

Looking for something to make the session a little more interesting and let them go away with a formula or trick that will be fun.  


Also working in Access and Work (if you know of anything in thoses apps too).  


Thanks.
shel


----------



## just_jon (Nov 8, 2004)

Do a search for "easter eggs" and "Excel 97"


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 8, 2004)

And there's always http://www.eeggs.com


----------



## Bruno_x (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you mean something like :
hide all rows and hide all columns
so that you only see the little grey square on the left ?


----------

